# Ukip



## George Caplan (May 4, 2013)

i just got this. way to go nigel farage!


----------



## Daryl (May 5, 2013)

I have two thought about this:

1) I am really pleased to see that democracy and freedom of speech and actions are all alive and kicking in the UK, unlike the US. :wink: 

2) In an general election the UKIP candidates would lose their deposits, as usual.

So has anything changed? No, not really.

D


----------



## George Caplan (May 5, 2013)

Daryl @ Sun May 05 said:


> I have two thought about this:
> 
> 1) I am really pleased to see that democracy and freedom of speech and actions are all alive and kicking in the UK, unlike the US. :wink:
> 
> ...



oh well ok then. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 5, 2013)

Well, yes, its good to see democracy in action and people exercising their right to vote.

It's just a shame so many chose a party that stands for ignorance and 'dog whistle' politics, with a large number of candidates that have shown themselves to be stupid, xenophobic, misogynistic and homophobic in the run up to the elections*.

Yay for democracy.

*Including one man who claimed you could stop from becoming gay by doing lots of exercise. And he won his seat. Great.


----------



## George Caplan (May 5, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sun May 05 said:


> Including one man who claimed you could stop from becoming gay by doing lots of exercise.



is that how you did it?


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 5, 2013)

Wtf?

Grow up.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 5, 2013)

Unacceptable post, George. You should apologize.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 5, 2013)

I think anyone who engages in this area of the forum has generally put him/herself in the line of fire and should accept the consequences.

This old adage is a good one to remember

Don't argue with idiots because they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience


----------



## Ed (May 5, 2013)

George Caplan @ Sat May 04 said:


> i just got this. way to go nigel farage!



Hey George there's this party in the UK I think you'd really like.


----------



## Waywyn (May 5, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sun May 05 said:


> Including one man who claimed you could stop from becoming gay by doing lots of exercise. And he won his seat. Great.



... and if you ask that person about epigenetics he probably thinks about some new energy drink! It is one thing which pisses me off is people claiming to know things better only because of wishful thinking!


----------



## Mike Greene (May 5, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Sun May 05 said:


> This old adage is a good one to remember:
> 
> Don't argue with idiots because they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience


 :mrgreen: 

I gotta remember that one. It will save me a lot of very frustrating time.


----------



## germancomponist (May 5, 2013)

Mike Greene @ Sun May 05 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Sun May 05 said:
> 
> 
> > This old adage is a good one to remember:
> ...


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 5, 2013)

At least this comment was only made in the 'off topic' forum.

Personally, I'm not affected by witless, childish jokes, but I think the nature of the comment is pretty dim, especially as there are almost certainly a number of gay members of this forum.

Fortunately I'm pretty certain that 99% of people here aren't so embarrassing as to think that 'gay' is an insult.

I don't need or expect an apology, in the same way that this forum doesn't need or expect this kind of behaviour.

P.S. I went for a bike ride this morning and am pretty confident it didn't make me any more or less gay than when I started out.


----------



## George Caplan (May 5, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sun May 05 said:


> It's just a shame so many chose a party that stands for ignorance and 'dog whistle' politics, with a large number of candidates that have shown themselves to be stupid, xenophobic, misogynistic and homophobic in the run up to the .



you just insulted 27 percent of your british voting public. tell you what. you go stand on a box with a megaphone and tell them the above and ill fly over to watch. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mchastney (May 5, 2013)

I agree with Daryl and Matt in that it's nice to see democracy in action as people have used their votes to demonstrate their lack of trust or interest in the 2 main parties, but at the same time it's worrying to see their votes go towards such a nasty party.


----------



## chimuelo (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like the exact opposite of American voters. 
You guys elected Rude Dudes, but it sounds like they aren't frozen by political correctness, like the freakshow we have over here.
On the other hand, we always elect the best liar, and Obama has been a decent President IMHO.
Bernancke saved the economy, and the Liberals got wealthier, so it's the same old show here with less wars.

But Happy For My Bros Across the Pond.
Hopefully we can convince our slaves to stand on their own, and call out the 200 million who know the game is rigged.

Maybe then we'll get the message across.
Otherwise, we will see more income inequality, less full time meaningful jobs, and wealthier redistributors.

Cheers, Have a Yard of Watneys on me.
Send a PayPal link pm for the cost of a Yard.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 5, 2013)

George Caplan @ Sun May 05 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Sun May 05 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a shame so many chose a party that stands for ignorance and 'dog whistle' politics, with a large number of candidates that have shown themselves to be stupid, xenophobic, misogynistic and homophobic in the run up to the .
> ...



Well, coming from the guy who loves nothing more than to make homophobic comments here, I'm not sure what the problem is.

Someone today pointed out that the inevitable lurch-to-the-right factions that accompany economic downturns are more serious in Europe than here. UKIP is the friendly face of xenophobia, and positively cuddly by contrast to France's National Front, for example. Perhaps us non-xenophoic non-racist non-homophobic Brits should be grateful.

It could all be good news, really. Although as Matt points out, UKIP are unlikely to do much in a General Election, they are likely to take votes away from the Tories. Now as long as Labour grow a frickin' backbone (and that is a big IF), the next government is theres for the taking while they watch the right fall over themselves to take each other to bits.


----------



## George Caplan (May 6, 2013)

chimuelo @ Sun May 05 said:


> Otherwise, we will see more income inequality, less full time meaningful jobs, and wealthier redistributors.
> 
> Cheers, Have a Yard of Watneys on me.
> Send a PayPal link pm for the cost of a Yard.



i dont think they call it a yard chim. :lol: 

the meaningful jobs for me is the important issue here in the us. too many jobs have flown away based on production costs. this needs to be addressed. had mitt romney won it would have gotten his full attention. whether it would have made any difference is a matter of speculation. 
of course the far left wing faction of brits will always draw attention to their pet loves. their big fear is something like ukip because then the attention will be firmly placed on them. 
but i know nigel farage personally and i can assure you that i never heard anything untoward from him. ever.

re france. i understand that london is frances 7th biggest city at the moment. i can almost believe that having worked there over 30 years.

what is also fascinating to me as an outsider and technically for 30 years an immigrant is how morons from the left still think the labor party who bust their country will somehow be different the next time. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

you have to remeber son. i worked for goldmans for virtually my whole career. started before you were born. you know jack about money and how things get financed. just remember that while you watch finance bbc jerkoffs pretending they know whats happening. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayinstirling (May 6, 2013)

I see you're still pedalling your nonsense here George :cry:


----------



## chimuelo (May 6, 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... McjpihgZBg

I learned to drink these at one of my former Bosses Cigar/Bar/Social Clubs in England.
But the ones we had were built with with long wooden handles.
When it comes to Pubs, England has over a 1,000 years experience.
These are great places to fight and drink, and also where the men with cocks got together and decided to remove the Jellyfish that have attached themselves to the host in the House Of Lords and Parliament.

Again, Congradulations. A group of Sarah Palins seems to be a good option.
It's stupid and ignorant, but appeals to real people. Which sadly we don't have in DC.
We have men without cocks, and large heavy women with mens haircuts.
They too have attached themselves to the host and need a Zippo lighter to remove them before they suck the taxpayers blood dry.


----------



## Niah (May 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0oLB7q8IBY

http://youtu.be/LolQEf3DwEM


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 6, 2013)

rayinstirling @ Mon May 06 said:


> I see you're still pedalling your nonsense here George :cry:



Boring, innit?


----------



## George Caplan (May 6, 2013)

wel done nige! onto bigger and better things. :lol:


----------



## NYC Composer (May 6, 2013)

You are a real piece of work, georgie boy.

All those years of working for Goldman taught you one thing that's mostly true from a pragmatic standpoint- it doesn't matter if the game is rigged as long as you're playing on the winning side, right?

Just one question- when the disenfranchised get fed up, will your private security force keep the peasants from burning down your castle in Glastonbury, Ct.? I hear those guillotines are SHARP.


----------



## George Caplan (May 7, 2013)

sorry larry. no peasants in ct. :lol:

and i see nigel lawson tells Cameron to leave the eu today. asap.

way to go nige! :lol: 

just a matter of time now.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 7, 2013)

No worries, georgie. They travel. With torches. And pitchforks.


----------



## Ellywu2 (May 14, 2013)

UKIP are fascists in pinstripe.

They are far too extreme to ever pose a threat, but this result will have the unintended consequence of shifting the political spectrum even further to the right. 

Dark days ahead.


----------



## George Caplan (May 14, 2013)

this will end badly for cameron. 

that is the intended consequence of ukip btw.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 14, 2013)

Right-wing lunatics thrive in bad economic conditions - such as the ones Cameron has created with his austerity nonsense.


----------



## George Caplan (May 14, 2013)

margaret thatcher had the same advantage way back when there was a breakaway party out of labor formed called sdp. the labor vote got split and the conservatives benefited. this time the conservative vote will be split and the labor will benefit.
camerons austerity package has nothing whatever to do with it now. from what I gather and saw when last visiting its all about immigration and very little to do with money. cameron is toast.


----------



## Daryl (May 14, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue May 14 said:


> Right-wing lunatics thrive in bad economic conditions - such as the ones Cameron has created with his austerity nonsense.


And that's the fault of incompetent Harvard Economics professors. :roll: 

D


----------



## George Caplan (May 14, 2013)

Daryl @ Tue May 14 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Tue May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Right-wing lunatics thrive in bad economic conditions - such as the ones Cameron has created with his austerity nonsense.
> ...



uhhh no.


----------



## Daryl (May 14, 2013)

George Caplan @ Tue May 14 said:


> Daryl @ Tue May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Batzdorf @ Tue May 14 said:
> ...


Er, yes.

D


----------



## George Caplan (May 14, 2013)

daryl youre a very good musician but you know jack shit about the real world of finance.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Daryl (May 14, 2013)

George Caplan @ Tue May 14 said:


> daryl youre a very good musician but you know jack [email protected]#t about the real world of finance.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


How do you know? Just because I haven't made a career out of cashing in on other people's misery doesn't mean that I don't know anything about finance. You make a common mistake. You think that just because I'm good at one thing, that I can't know anything else. Well, you're wrong. On this at least. :lol: 

FWIW it has been very well documented that if it wasn't for that stupid paper, this austerity thing would not be holding Europe in it's sticky grip at the moment. I'm surprised that you don't know this. :roll: 

Oh, and whilst we're talking about people who don't know anything, you might be interested to know that there is no such thing as the labor party. :oops: 

D


----------



## George Caplan (May 14, 2013)

daryl youre becoming petulant.

you are up against 38 years in the business trained by the best including one of your universities. not to even mention my father who was a new york stockbroker for over 50 years. including the great depression. do you have that experience and do you put up money to back it up? well see how things unfold. you should be more objective and not allow personal and political beliefs to cloud judgement. poor people do that. 
markets go up and down and people come and go. it's all the same to people like us.


----------



## Daryl (May 14, 2013)

George Caplan @ Tue May 14 said:


> daryl youre becoming petulant.
> 
> you are up against 38 years in the business trained by the best including one of your universities. not to even mention my father who was a new york stockbroker for over 50 years. including the great depression. do you have that experience and do you put up money to back it up? well see how things unfold. you should be more objective and not allow personal and political beliefs to cloud judgement. poor people do that.
> markets go up and down and people come and go. it's all the same to people like us.


No need to get personal George. I think you'll find that the current dire financial situation is no respecter of your degree or your experience either. :lol: 

D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 14, 2013)

George, I'll take petulance - which requires that one have a soul - over "markets going up and down and people coming and going" any day. Knowing how to bet and make money is not the same thing as having an interest in the human condition.

***
The truth is that the 90% of GDP threshold was patently absurd before it was discovered that their data were bad. What they said was always ludicrous.


----------



## George Caplan (May 14, 2013)

i have zero interest in the human condition. i merely make observations of events and interpret them.
if someone for example tries to make their point uses emotive words like facist then i interpret them as a communist. i have zero tolerance to any of that.


----------



## Inductance (May 15, 2013)

There are lots of happy smilie faces in this thread, but they don't necessarily match what's being said.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 15, 2013)

No they don't. I find the idea that people's lives only exist to be bet on a little bit unpleasant.


----------



## Ellywu2 (May 16, 2013)

I can only agree. 

To lack interest in the human condition is to lack humanity itself. Empathy for others, whether people like it or not, is a defining characteristic of our species. 

p.s :D


----------



## NYC Composer (May 16, 2013)

They used to define lack of empathy as "sociopathology". Now they have a different word for it, but it's still the same beast. At best, it is a mental illness. At worst, it embodies the repugnant and disdainful philosophy of overprivileged classists, an outlook that historically leads to anarchy and rebellion.

Look into private security, george. Electrified fences. Large dogs.


----------



## reid (May 16, 2013)

This made me giggle - Nigel Farage, loved all over the UK...... :mrgreen: 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oing-promote-Scottish-election-candidate.html


----------



## reid (May 17, 2013)

George Caplan @ 14th May said:


> i have zero interest in the human condition. i merely make observations of events and interpret them.
> if someone for example tries to make their point uses emotive words like facist then i interpret them as a communist. i have zero tolerance to any of that.



Interestingly, George, your close, personal friend Nigel Farage described yesterday's protestors in Scotland as 'fascist scum' - I'm fairly certain he was trying to make a point of one kind or another. _Clearly_ the man is a communist - I hope you'll be informing him that you can't tolerate that kind of behaviour? 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/may/17/nigel-farage-fascist-scum-protesters


----------



## George Caplan (May 17, 2013)

scotland?


----------



## reid (May 17, 2013)

You know - that place the people who invented the telephone, television, discovered penicillin and founded the American navy came from.


----------

